# NGD: LTD H-1007



## Jotun666 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi, it´s the first post I write here, but I´ve been lurking in the shadows, reading a lot of posts about 7-string guitars (LTD, Agile, Schecter, Ibanez, etc) and I would like to share this NGD with you, so if anyone is in my position, this thread can help him.

I bought a second-hand hand-made Spanish guitar, an o3, but it was very expensive and decided to sell it and buy a brand new LTD H-1007 (which was the one that originally triggered my desire for a 7-string) and last week I ordered it from Musik-Produktiv (German shop, although I´m from Spain, and it´s very hard to find this model where I live)

It arrived at the beginning of the week, but couldn´t take pics of it until now.

So here I introduce you the new lady:

New video of me playing it:





And some pics:











































I´ve got more pictures of it here: LTD H 1007 - a set on Flickr

The guitar came very well setup (I haven´t touched anything, though I intend to lower the bridge a little and change strings, because I don´t know which gauge it has set, but seem a little thick as it´s not really easy to bend them) and looks and sound amazing.

I wanted to test the Blackouts, but I´ve got a pair of EMGs in my LTD K 500 (81 and 60) and really like them, so I went for this. Brdige pu sound really well, more defined and tight to my ears than the 81, and neck sound a bit warmer than the 60, although I notice some more gain in it. 707 clean sounds really well, but with drive sounds better than my 60 does in the same position.

I intend to record some audio/video test of the guitar asap, and I will update you here. While I do this, I also want to share a test I did for my old 7-string:




Hope you like the H1007!


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice man!, those pictures are amazing, what camera did you use ?
Your playing is superb. Have fun with the guitar


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Nov 23, 2011)

Congrats on the killer new NGD! And welcome to the ESP/LTD family!!! I'm expecting a NGD myself anytime soon (an EC-407...).

Good luck with it!!!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice pictures! What camera did you use? Looks fantastic bro!


----------



## Anaerob (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful headstock and flame! Nice playing there, the O3 sounds great.


----------



## Jotun666 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks a lot for your replies and warmth welcome! Glad you liked the pics.

I used a Canon 40D for them, and for the video I used a Panasonic LX5.

Kamikaze, I own another ESP/LTD, the Kelly Hayes K500 (with 81/60 instead of the HZ). I love their guitars! Enjoy your EC 407 when it arrives

Anaerob, it´s beautiful, isn´t it? I was divided between the H-417 and this one, but, as I already have a black matt finished guitar I went for the 1007 and don´t regret at all. Glad you also liked the o3. I sold it to a great guy from a Spanish guitar forum, so now he´s enjoying it.

I´ve just recorded some riffs to test the guitar, and I will try to finish drums and bass and video editing today, so I can post it soon.

Thanks again!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 23, 2011)

Jotun666 said:


> Thanks a lot for your replies and warmth welcome! Glad you liked the pics.
> 
> I used a Canon 40D for them, and for the video I used a Panasonic LX5.
> 
> ...


For the video is that the mic on the camera, or did you mic it up and master it?


----------



## alientodegato (Nov 23, 2011)

Attention shitty English incoming:

The o3 is mine now!

Now on the operating table with a transfusion of Bare Knuckles 

The H-1007 is beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## Jotun666 (Nov 23, 2011)

alientodegato said:


> Attention shitty English incoming:
> 
> The o3 is mine now!
> 
> ...



Jajajaja, I can´t stop laughing! Aliento, I should imagine that you were around this forum  I hope you´re enjoying your o3 and making your mates envy you 

You are changing the pickups, didn´t you like the M7?

And thanks for the compliments to the H-1007. Let´s see if I can upload the video soon.


GuitaristOfHell, for the video I recorded myself while I was recording the audio and then edited all together. I record audio using a Saffire Pro 40, Cubase and more stuff, but not through the cam mic (which is also mono...)


See yaa!


----------



## JYNX2 (Nov 23, 2011)

very nice guitar and playing


----------



## alientodegato (Nov 23, 2011)

Jotun666 said:


> Jajajaja, I can´t stop laughing! Aliento, I should imagine that you were around this forum  I hope you´re enjoying your o3 and making your mates envy you
> 
> You are changing the pickups, didn´t you like the M7?
> 
> ...



I'm a lurker jajaja!!!

The o3 wins wherever he goes, it's like beer ! Everyone falls in love... 

The Lundgren M7 on this guitar and through my rig is too dark and low for my taste and as I have a pair of Aftermath...













But the M7 sounds like a beast and is a "keeper", now let's try in a RGD2127z... but is not mine  

I'm anxious to hear that precious H-1007!


----------



## Jotun666 (Nov 23, 2011)

I´m updating the main post with a video of me playing this beauty. Hope you like it!

Thanks, Jynx. Glad you liked both!

Aliento, I´m very happy that you are "in love" with the o3. And I´m sure the M7 will be set up in another of your mighty axes.


----------



## oremus91 (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow! this looks much better than I expected. Congrats and happy NGD, play the hell out of her.


----------



## Bouillestfu (Nov 23, 2011)

Man! That LTD will always give me wood! It looks so friggen amazing!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Nov 23, 2011)

LTD h1007 looks awesome, great pics!!!! 
definitely one of the coolest 7 strings on the market today!!!
TOTALLY WANT.


----------



## Jotun666 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks a lot for your replies and I´m very glad that you like the guitar so much! It´s really an amazing guitar, with a killer look and a fantastic sound and feel.

Oremus91, what do you mean? You thought it would look "cheaper" or is it another thing?

Bouillestfu, it happened the same to me since I saw it on the ESP page...and finally I got it!

AkiraSpectrum, I think the same, because of its features and looks!



See ya and thanks!


----------



## oremus91 (Nov 24, 2011)

Jotun666 said:


> Oremus91, what do you mean? You thought it would look "cheaper" or is it another thing?!



Basically I've had LTD's in the past but now I'm more of a fanboy than a pragmatist so I had low expectations. Not for the look necessarily, but more what it would be as a whole. It surprised me by raising the bar thereby knocking some reality into me.


----------



## Svtekh (Nov 24, 2011)

Jotun666 said:


> I´ve just recorded some riffs to test the guitar, and I will try to finish drums and bass and video editing today, so I can post it soon.



Speaking of drums and bass what are you using for your drums? Those sound great.


----------



## thatguy87 (Nov 24, 2011)

Sextastic. Do want.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 24, 2011)

Love both guitars. The LTD is one of the very few production guitars that make me GAS... though I would get the floyd version. And the custom is pretty damn nice as well.

Also, rep for playing some Ebony Ark.


----------



## Jotun666 (Nov 24, 2011)

Oremus, I get what you say, as I also have a K 500 from LTD, which cost me the same that this H 1007, and if we compare them, the K 500 won´t win at all...Anyway, this H 1007 is amazing, so I´m glad that you´ve noticed it and changed your mind a bit.

Svtkh, for bass I use a 5-string MTD bass (Michael Tobias Design, I think it means) and I program drums with a Roland controller via Cubase 5 and Superior Drummer with Metal Foundry. Glad you like the rythm section,

Thatguy, get one! 

Scherzo, glad you liked them both. Now I only own the H1007. The o3 is Aliento´s. And I didn´t play anything from Ebony Ark, sorry. The thing is that its guitar players ordered two custom o3 and it´s the guitar model.


Thanks for your comments!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 24, 2011)

Jotun666 said:


> Scherzo, glad you liked them both. Now I only own the H1007. The o3 is Aliento´s. And I didn´t play anything from Ebony Ark, sorry. The thing is that its guitar players ordered two custom o3 and it´s the guitar model.


 
Ah, I didn't actually see the video, I only read the title since I was listening to something else. I'll take that rep away then 

jk


----------



## Edika (Nov 24, 2011)

The LTD looks pretty nice and I am glad they decided to hold off the abalone binding for these models. It looks much better with regular binding. The only thing I am not too fond of is their new headstock but it wouldn't hold me off from buying one .

The O3 looks good even with the abalone binding (maybe because it is a 7 string and it has an ebony fretboard) and sounds great also! So we have two happy Spanish guys in one thread !


----------



## Jotun666 (Nov 25, 2011)

Scherzo, hope you like the o3 demo anyway. What I´m playing in the tests (LTD and o3) is composed by me. 

Edika, I also prefer the white binding to the abalone, which also was a little "all over the place" and too shiny. I really like the headstock, though a regular inverted one would have been awesome...

Glad you also liked the o3, and it´s what you say...Two happy Spanish guys! 


Thanks!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 25, 2011)

Awesome array of axes and some tight playing - congrats man


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 25, 2011)

Congrats! Thats a sweet looking and sounding guitar!


----------



## Jotun666 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey!

ShadyDavey, thanks, man, but now I only have the H-1007, another LTD, K-500 and a Cort Cm Artist. I sold the o3 and have in mind to sell the Cort and maybe get an Epiphone Explorer 1984 or the Jeff Waters in black, which I love (though these are 6-string guitars) Glad you also liked my playing, although I´m not very flashy nor speedy 

Mattmc74, thanks! Glad you liked the guitar and its sound!


----------



## exordium (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks awesome, happy NGD!


----------



## Jotun666 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks, Exordium. I´m sure I will enjoy this axe


----------



## pantera95 (Nov 26, 2011)

Those are some great pictures!


----------



## Jotun666 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks, Pantera95. Glad you liked them! 

It´s very hard to find clear pics of this guitar in the net (the better ones usually are from catalogue or shops and usually they only show a front view), so that´s why I tried to make a complete set.


----------



## ekofux2112 (Nov 28, 2011)

The anchoring is getting painful to watch..


----------



## Jotun666 (Nov 28, 2011)

ekofux2112 said:


> The anchoring is getting painful to watch..



I didn´t know what anchoring was, had to look it up.

As I´m self-taught I have a lot of technical issues, I guess, and this may be one of them. What would you suggest to improve it? And which part of the two videos shows a worst anchoring?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ekofux2112 (Nov 28, 2011)

Jotun666 said:


> I didn´t know what anchoring was, had to look it up.
> 
> As I´m self-taught I have a lot of technical issues, I guess, and this may be one of them. What would you suggest to improve it? And which part of the two videos shows a worst anchoring?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I'm self taught as well and I'm not a stickler or anything, I anchor from time to time just to find my position. It's generally looked down upon big time by the more perfectionists, and I have to admit it bugs me to see sometimes.

As for improving on it, I'm really not sure. Just let that pickin hand flow over the strings. I'd say working with alternate picking without anchoring would be a good start.


----------



## Jotun666 (Nov 28, 2011)

Well, sorry for having that nasty habit 

I´ll try to improve it so I don´t bug anyone, but I don´t have really a lot of time for practicing, so I guess it´s still gonna be there some time.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## oremus91 (Nov 28, 2011)

ekofux2112 said:


> I'm self taught as well and I'm not a stickler or anything, I anchor from time to time just to find my position. It's generally looked down upon big time by the more perfectionists, and I have to admit it bugs me to see sometimes.
> 
> As for improving on it, I'm really not sure. Just let that pickin hand flow over the strings. I'd say working with alternate picking without anchoring would be a good start.



We all progress at different times and if it works for you and doesn't fatigue your hand who cares? At the end of the day it's about having fun not persecuting your fellow player. Perfectionists are assholes anyways.


----------



## Jotun666 (Nov 29, 2011)

oremus91 said:


> We all progress at different times and if it works for you and doesn't fatigue your hand who cares? At the end of the day it's about having fun not persecuting your fellow player. Perfectionists are assholes anyways.



Thanks, man, because that´s what I felt, that he was blaming me for not playing perfectly, although he did...

I don´t play to be judged (as I know I´m far from being a great player) but to have fun, as you said.

Anyway, I´ll try to work that anchoring thing.


----------



## ekofux2112 (Nov 29, 2011)

Lol @ forums, everyone always tryin to start an e-fight.

GUESS I'LL KEEP MY OPINIONS TO MYSELF


----------



## ekofux2112 (Nov 29, 2011)

*mod edit: that's not acceptable on this forum*


----------



## Jotun666 (Nov 29, 2011)

ekofux2112 said:


> Lol @ forums, everyone always tryin to start an e-fight.
> 
> GUESS I'LL KEEP MY OPINIONS TO MYSELF






ekofux2112 said:


> The anchoring is getting *painful to watch*..





ekofux2112 said:


> I'm self taught as well and I'm not a *stickler or anything*, I anchor from time to time just to find my position. It's generally looked down upon big time by the more perfectionists, and *I have to admit it bugs me* to see sometimes.




I guess you could have said things like this in a more friendly way. I always appreciate when people try to help me improve.

This time, it seems you were only trying not to get annoyed with my anchoring, becayse it annoys you so much and because you´re not a "stickler"

That´s what I think some of us didn´t like


----------



## ekofux2112 (Nov 29, 2011)

...... faggot grow some fuckin balls

Mod edit: You can grow some. Somewhere else for a month. Next time, you're gone forever.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Nov 29, 2011)

ekofux2112 said:


> ...... faggot grow some fuckin balls



douchebag alert...


----------



## Mordacain (Nov 29, 2011)

OP, Congrats on the new guitar and nice video and stills!

Regarding the anchoring, Petrucci and dozens of other A-List players do it; there's nothing wrong with using it if it allows you to play cleaner and more precisely.


----------



## nickgray (Nov 29, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> Regarding the anchoring, Petrucci and dozens of other A-List players do it; there's nothing wrong with using it if it allows you to play cleaner and more precisely.



Indeed. Truth be told, the more I play guitar, the more I realize that Technique Nazis are just plain ridiculous. You know, the "correct" way to hold your thumb, the "correct" way to hold your pick, the "correct" way to hold your guitar. There is no "correct" way, virtually everything is situational and it all depends on lots of variables.


----------



## Jotun666 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks, Mordacain for your congrats and glad you liked the video and pics.


To what you and nickgray say, I think that you´re very right. Look at how Marty Friedman picks as an example...I thought I had quite a flaw there, but I won´t pay no more attention to this anchoring thing.


Thanks for the support, people!


----------



## kaanman36 (Nov 29, 2011)

That guitar is teh sex.......


----------



## Jotun666 (Nov 30, 2011)

kaanman36 said:


> That guitar is teh sex.......




Thanks, man! Glad you like it


----------



## Laimon (Dec 1, 2011)

A question for Jotun 666 (or any other LTD 1007 owners): how the shape contour? More round, more flat...? And how thick it is?


----------



## oremus91 (Dec 1, 2011)

Laimon said:


> More round, more flat...? And how thick it is?



Also, is it veiny?


----------



## Jotun666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Laimon, it´s mostly rounded (when it´s near the middle of the contour, it tends to be a little flat), but not to thick. I find it quite comfortable, although it´s a little beeffier than the Ibanez necks. 

Oremus, sorry. I don´t understand the "veiny" concept (my first language isn´t English), but if you were asking if it´s "rough" the neck is very very smooth (although it´s polished, but doesn´t stick at all)

Hope it helps, and feel free to ask any other question you have. I´ll try to answer the best I can


----------



## Laimon (Dec 1, 2011)

Jotun666 said:


> Laimon, it´s mostly rounded (when it´s near the middle of the contour, it tends to be a little flat), but not to thick. I find it quite comfortable, although it´s a little beeffier than the Ibanez necks.



Thanks man! In fact, I don't care for ibanez necks...thin as they are, their shape is as uncomfortable as it goes, to me. Do you by any chance know exactly how thick it is? Most are around 21 mm at the 1st fret and 23 at the 12th, I wouldn't mind something thinner than that ;-)


----------



## Jotun666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Laimon said:


> Thanks man! In fact, I don't care for ibanez necks...thin as they are, their shape is as uncomfortable as it goes, to me. Do you by any chance know exactly how thick it is? Most are around 21 mm at the 1st fret and 23 at the 12th, I wouldn't mind something thinner than that ;-)



Not at all!

I´m sorry, but I don´t know the exact thickness of the neck


----------



## oremus91 (Dec 1, 2011)

I was just making a sarcastic joke because the terms that Laimon mentioned when talking about the neck shape sounded much like the depiction of genitalia.


----------



## polarized (Dec 1, 2011)

bought 1 yesterday! kickass guitar


----------



## Jotun666 (Dec 1, 2011)

oremus91 said:


> I was just making a sarcastic joke because the terms that Laimon mentioned when talking about the neck shape sounded much like the depiction of genitalia.



Hahaha, I was so slow...My mistake,man!


Polarized, hope you enjoy it, because, as you said, it´s an amazing guitar


----------



## Aevolve (Dec 1, 2011)

Sexy photography is sexy


----------



## Ancestor (Dec 3, 2011)

great playing man! i love the riffs. was trying to learn a few but...  will keep trying 

you should try this mosh anchoring technique that i found on deviant art:







\m/


----------



## Jotun666 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks, Peaches. Glad you like the pics 

Ancestor, thanks. I really improvised them and are quite simple really. Note that the LTD vid is in drop A. It may help. And I will tattoo those anchors in my forearms, yeah!


----------



## Jotun666 (Jan 5, 2012)

Though it´s in standard tuning (it is, I didn´t use the 7th string) I recorded this short clip using my H-1007. Hope you like it:


----------



## LaPerraLoca (Jan 25, 2012)

What do you think about this ( H-1007 ) vs the SC-607B
im torn between this 2 babys


----------



## Jotun666 (Jan 26, 2012)

Before I answer you, please, let me post here the latest cover I made using my 1007 (though I didn´t use the 7th string, as the song is regular tuned)





I don´t really know, as I haven´t played the SC607B

They have different woods (1007 is mahogany and 607 is alder), so I guess the 1007 would sound a little darker.

Also, the 1007 has an EMG 707 in the neck, vs the 81-7 the 607 has in the middle, so I guess cleans would sound warmer in the 1007 than in the 607

Also, the finish is a little different: 1007 has flamed top (really beautiful), offset block inlays, F headstock, etc, and 607 has black gloss finish, no inlays but the "signature" and reverse regular headstock

Oh, and don´t forget the 607 is baritone, so the separation between frets would be bigger (may be uncomfortable if you have small hands)

Hope it helps, but keep in mind I didn´t play any 607...


----------



## theicon2125 (Jan 27, 2012)

so what is the neck on this like, Im trying to decide whether to save up for one of the Zach Householder sig or this.


----------



## Ardez (Jan 27, 2012)

theicon2125 said:


> so what is the neck on this like, Im trying to decide whether to save up for one of the Zach Householder sig or this.



Haha, I'm thinking of this vs. AlexW's sig


----------



## Jotun666 (Jan 27, 2012)

I think the neck is quite comfortable, not as thin as a Ibby 7321 (my brother-in-law has one and played my LTD and said it was a little thicker, but not too much)

It´s glossy, but it doesn´t feel sticky

Hope it helped.


----------



## theicon2125 (Jan 27, 2012)

Ardez said:


> Haha, I'm thinking of this vs. AlexW's sig



I honestly dont know which one I like more. I love EMGs but Alex's guitar is sooooooooooo sexy. The only thing that holds me up is the pickups because I have never played dimarzios, my friend tells me d activators are the best thing ever, but we have different opinions on guitar tone


----------



## Ardez (Jan 27, 2012)

theicon2125 said:


> I honestly dont know which one I like more. I love EMGs but Alex's guitar is sooooooooooo sexy. The only thing that holds me up is the pickups because I have never played dimarzios, my friend tells me d activators are the best thing ever, but we have different opinions on guitar tone



I have never played EMGs  And that is too the only thing that holds me from deciding. Have to try some mahogany axe with EMGs. D-activators seem to be awesome though.


----------



## Jotun666 (Jan 27, 2012)

I love the AW7, very classy and modern at the same time. I would like to test it as I´m quite satisfied with the EMGs and would like to give a try to those passives.

In the REM cover, all that´s sounding is the LTD through a POD XT Live, and it sounds quite powerful for my tastes. Listen to the growl in 2:00 or the subtlety in the 2:59-3:06, as it´s played with full volume, but the beginning is played softly and the end is played hard, and the sound is quite different (some people say actives lack dynamics...)


----------

